

Will Square Pay to Try Square Cash? - kirillzubovsky
https://square.com/cash/Zx4oTY

======
untog
Uh, is this anything other than an attempt to get referral $$ for yourself?

~~~
ceejayoz
In my experience Square doesn't give referral $$.

